# a bad day of fishing beats a good day at work.



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

*BUT A GOOD DAY OF FISHING IS THE BOMB!!!!!*

OK we got up at the butt crack of dawn to start today's adventure. My 10 yr old armed with his lucky necklace, and the rod i got him for 5th grade graduation. I with my Redskins baseball cap and a rod I have had for atleast a decade.

Got to KN about 4:30am and were 3rd in line, for the Shirley B III. The boat showed up about 5:00, and after a brief misunderstanding we boarded the boat.

Shoved off a little pass 7:00am. Hit the first spot and the WP started hitting as soon as the hooks hit bottom. As the hits became slower the Capt moved us around a bit. But we kept catching fish. 

WP were the order of the day. There were some small (very small) stripers caught, about 3 croakers, and 5 spot (besides the annoying bait stealing little ones).

Combined we kept 161 nice sized WP, of which my son caught 47.

It was an excellent day.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

The misunderstanding was with an angler boarding the boat who thought we were rooting her in line.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

them things look pretty small,hate to have to clean 161 of those is there any meat once you gut and cut off the heads?looks like the size bait I troll with,


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually think they are a decent mix, given whats been getting caught this year. I don't clean them all at once so that isn't an issue.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Kn?*

What was the bait and how much did you go thru? What was the fare?

Thanks!

Stan


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

30ManStan said:


> What was the bait and how much did you go thru? What was the fare?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stan


We were using blood worms, went through 2 dozen btw my 10 yr old and I. Fare was $30.00 for my son and $55.00 for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i'm gald you caught some fish,,,(a day your son will never forget),,, with his dad....my oldest son is 38 ,.we been fishn together since he was 9................tite lines...<)))>{


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i'm gald you caught some fish,,,(a day your son will never forget),,, with his dad....my oldest son is 38 ,.we been fishn together since he was 9................tite lines...<)))>{


He talks about the first time I took him fishing when he was 5 to this day. I remember so many times fishing with my dads and uncles. They are some of the greatest memories I have. I hope I can provide the same for my son.



RuddeDogg said:


> Nice work. Congrats.


Thanks RD.


----------

